# Cwc On Morellato Nato Strap



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

OK, some of MY pics...

Just got this Morellato NATO in the perfect shade of olive green last week.. I really love the combo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pictures Durate


----------

